# 2018 LT 1.4T Blower Motor Problems



## KrazyKrezzy (23 d ago)

Hi guys I searched high and low for a step by step guide to changing my blower motor on my 2018 and all I could find is for 1st generation cruzes. The dealers by me are booked into the new year and it's-25c so I need heat so will change on my own.
It worked fine yesterday morning then after work I go to try it and it makes a loud humming sound then stops trying. I turn it off and on and it does the same thing. 

Is the removal,/installation process the same in second generation as first generation cruzes? 🤔 Thanks in advance for help!


----------



## Moha1234 (2 mo ago)

KrazyKrezzy said:


> Hi guys I searched high and low for a step by step guide to changing my blower motor on my 2018 and all I could find is for 1st generation cruzes. The dealers by me are booked into the new year and it's-25c so I need heat so will change on my own.
> It worked fine yesterday morning then after work I go to try it and it makes a loud humming sound then stops trying. I turn it off and on and it does the same thing.
> 
> Is the removal,/installation process the same in second generation as first generation cruzes? 🤔 Thanks in advance for help!
> View attachment 300610


In this case, the only thing you can do is try to remove it yourself. You'll figure it out eventually, shouldn't be difficult 🙁


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*Blower Motor - GM (84541461)*


----------

